# Jeremy Jones - Further



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Just finished watching this movie, in particular the Alaska section. Over and over again. These guys are out of control

What are those massive gaps they have to jump on the way down called? They huge are these huge cracks that run across the entire face of the mountain. Also, how are they formed?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

crevasses 

Crevasse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

oldmate said:


> Just finished watching this movie, in particular the Alaska section. Over and over again. These guys are out of control
> 
> What are those massive gaps they have to jump on the way down called? They huge are these huge cracks that run across the entire face of the mountain. Also, how are they formed?


your probably talking about gaps...I don't know the technical name for them:dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the bergschrund. it's where the mountainside meets the glacier.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> crevasses
> 
> Crevasse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hey Gorge! Where did you meet JJ?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> the bergschrund. it's where the mountainside meets the glacier.


Thanks mate. I heard the term used before but had no idea how to spell it. Cheers!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Hey Gorge! Where did you meet JJ?


premiers of both Deeper and Further


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> premiers of both Deeper and Further



Sound like porn movies....

Loved both of them!

Cheers!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

they are porn - snow porn!


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

here is an old photo standing near one. You basically don't want to be any where near these things. Ride over them at 30 mph or faster.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well that depends on the size of the Bergschrund. The ones in Further, sure. Then again, you'd no find my ass no where near a danger of that. That was the definition of fall and you die terrain...


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

you couldn't pay me to climb around in those things. Big Balls SA. I stand by my comment: haul ass over them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

baconzoo said:


> you couldn't pay me to climb around in those things. Big Balls SA. I stand by my comment: haul ass over them.


Hahaha, I'm just saying you don't have to be doing 35. Under 20 will get you over most of the ones found in the lower 48, but every situation is different for sure. The bigger the gap the faster you probably want to go. Falling into one is certainly not something I would want to experience. Le suck...


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

The one Lucas Debari cleared was insane


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Theres a joke in there somewhere, something that only snow geeks will get...

Shes got a pussy on her like a Mt Hood bergschrund.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Not to joke or anything but does anyone remember the scene from aspen extreme? :laugh:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

baconzoo said:


> you couldn't pay me to climb around in those things. Big Balls SA. I stand by my comment: haul ass over them.


Are you joking it would be a shit ton of fun to go over one!


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its like a cliff drop, but the consequences are much higher.....well usually and it depends on the height of the........ahhhhhhh nevermind, you get the idea.

For gods sake be carefull out there (more bad movie quotes)

Yes both Deeper and Further are great films! Jeremy is such a cool and understated guy, who really knows his shit.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This spring, on one of my summiting trips on Mt. Hood, I jumped this crevasse on the White River Glacier. It was about half this width at the time and the landing is about 3-4 feet lower than the takeoff. A person would have to be going retardedly slow to miss the landing. This crevasse opens up clear to ground in mid summer and is about 100 feet deep. I climbed down through it and came out in the bottom of White River canyon. I love climbing in these things in that eerie blue light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of Gnarls Barkley, "I think you're craaazy!"


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

tomtom88 said:


> In the words of Gnarls Barkley, "I think you're craaazy!"


Watching The Voice?


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

the cool guys all just say shcrund.. I'm not cool though. I usually just refer to everything as a slot, or crack... creveases, moats, glide cracks, and bergshrunds. don't slide into the slot. 

would have to look at a summer satelite view, but I am pretty sure Killclimbz crossed a schrund on shuksan the first time he visited... definatly over a few slots.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

cd21 said:


> Watching The Voice?


 Lolz, family was watching it as I was working on my final project for school. Couldn't tune it out completely.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

tomtom88 said:


> Lolz, family was watching it as I was working on my final project for school. Couldn't tune it out completely.


lol same...except for the school part


----------

